# Putting



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

I neglected the putting game my first couple of years of golf. By the time I got to my 4 year, I realized how important it is to not only have a good short game, but be able to hole those 3ft to 6ft putts. Here are my putting tips that see to work for me:

1) find a putting routine and stick with it. Whatever it is do it every time.
2) go to a golf shop and try out different putters. I mean really try them out on their practice putting green. Just make sure you are putting on a flat surface with no slope. It takes the guess work out of your putting. If you find a putter that just feels awesome, buy it quickly. Personally, I tried out different putters and could tell which one was right for me. The balance, head weight and over feel was just right for me.
3) on 3 to 10 footers bring the putter head back no farther than your right foot toe. The forward stroke should be twice as long as the back stroke. Tom Watson really believes in this method. He believed it was easier to control and easier to accelerate through the putt. Of course on lag putts you will have a difinite longer back swing.
4) keep your head down even after you made your putt. Once you make your putt then swivel your head to the hole. This prevent you from wanting to watch the ball go in the hold. It's imperative you keep your body stable during the hole putting routine.
5) practice all types of situations you would be on the putter green. Practice lag putts. Practice putting 10 balls around the hole at 3ft. Practice this at 6 ft. Play putting games with your friends. Imagine you got to make a 6 foot putt to win a tournament. Try to put yourself in pressure situations.

Eventually, if you put time into your putting, you will be rewarded. Once you start making those 3 to 6 footers and be able to lag putts close to the hole you will shave a lot of strokes off your game.


----------



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

nice work. they say the games won on the green (thats assuming we can make it there lol)


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Very valuable, easy to understand tips. Thank you.


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

Nice tips, Thanks.


----------

